# The Most



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

What is the one thing you like the most about your GTO?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Torque on tap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

*sniff* I dont have anything to like since I dont own one. 

BUT, when I test drove it, I loved how it could be a cruiser or a tire burner, depending on how horizontal you wanted to put your foot.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

everything, except when i talk of adding headers and stuff to goat they are like, "it will void your warrant" i'm always like, "so, if i had a break line go out you would not replace it because i added headers".. got to be another way ..

i also like the rarity of it around where i live, only 05 grey for counties and counties


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the hp for me. every since i got my teaching job, i said hp for the money will be the deciding factor


----------



## KFREY1 (Oct 23, 2005)

HP & TQ With the flick of the foot!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> the hp for me. every since i got my teaching job, i said hp for the money will be the deciding factor


_Please_ tell me you're not an English teacher...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

lol nope just cant type well


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NT91 said:


> What is the one thing you like the most about your GTO?


*EVERYTHING*​


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> lol nope just cant type well


 :cheers 

arty:


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

HP&TQ :cheers Rarity arty: Sexy Hood Scoops  LOW Profile :cool Stand out than a Corvette or Camaro AND DID I MENTION THE HP!!!!! arty:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I would say the "Gotta have it factor" but that went to the '05 GT  The drivetrain is a given but the look, quality and comfort of the interior sucked me in.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> HP&TQ :cheers Rarity arty: Sexy Hood Scoops  LOW Profile :cool Stand out than a Corvette or Camaro AND DID I MENTION THE HP!!!!! arty:


 :agree 
That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

I love the look on the mustang guys faces when I pull up.


----------



## KFREY1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> I love the look on the mustang guys faces when I pull up.



Don't ya mean pull away? Thoes stang guys should be able to tell a GTO from the rear from a mile away. lol


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

What impressed me so much on the test drive was how solid it was built. I drove into the dealership in a new CTS and the GTO made it feel like junk.......which it is.


JET


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

I like it when I park and pop my hood and all my friends are green with envy...
400HP STOCK !!! ... N/A FTW !!!! ... :willy: arty:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i have owned all kinds of cars from hot rods to a crazy fast wrx...this gto is by far, the best one !!!!!! killer interior, runs great, its a sleeper{cops dont hassle ya}..can be upgraded to wickedly fast with proven convential mods..ect :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I like it when people ask me how I got a Cavalier to sound like that......


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

The Goat's mean....just plain mean!! :lol:


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I love the sound of the exhaust. I really love, it when you add headers and a cat back.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the fact that I can take a corner, hit a bump, and *NOT* have to wory about the back end slidding out from under me. :cheers


----------



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I like it when people ask me how I got a Cavalier to sound like that......


 :rofl:


----------

